# SD to detect Scented Products



## stageleft (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello:

Does anyone use a SD to detect Scented Products? I have severe allergic reactions to All types of scented products-Cologne/Perfume, hand lotion, hair products, etc. My reactions are now to the point of being life threatening. I have ended up in ERs 3 times in the past 5 months. 

I am interested in hearing your experiences in using an SD for this purpose.

I am working with a trainer to identify the best dog for this type of SD. 

I am considering a GSD b/c they have great noses and b/c they are large dogs. There is also public perspection that they are "protection dogs". Hopefully people would not be as likely to approach me with a GSD, as they might be with a Ladrador or a Beagle. The main reason for using a SD is to help be avoid people.

I look forward to reading your replies.


Stageleft


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quoteoes anyone use a SD to detect Scented Products?


There are dogs trained to alert and help guide, or assist in some other manner, their handler away from high risk scents (chemicals). The alert to scent can be a task in addition to other needed tasks that are trained to the dog. 



> Quote:I have severe allergic reactions to All types of scented products-Cologne/Perfume, hand lotion, hair products, etc.


Well, this part is not really feasable as it is almost impossible to get near any group of people or enter any building without some type of added scent products.

But say you were highly allergic to say one or two ingredients used in some types of cleaner, your dog could alert you on entering a store if a cleaning product using that class of ingredients / type of chemical was being currently used or had been recently used in a time frame still of danger to you. 

Besides alerting, these dogs are further trained to make sure the handler is assisted away from the area much like a guide dog if that was the handler's need or as a full-time mobility dog if the handler developed a balance problem. 



> Quote:There is also public perspection that they are "protection dogs".


This is not something that we ever want to actively promote for any breed of SD. We want the community at large to feel safe whenever in the presence of any SD and be willing to step up and help the handler if the need arose. 



> Quote:The main reason for using a SD is to help be avoid people.


This in itself is not always a reason nor a legal use of a SD but that can only be determined by the individual's disability and needs. A SD can then only be used in such ways as stepping between the handler and an oncoming person in an unthreatening manner. The dog may stand there much like a temp. wall. The dog may never bark, snarl, or in any way look or act like it will be a danger to someone. 

Many handlers find that using a SD brings on more unwanted attention and for some it is more then they can cope with.


----------



## stageleft (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you ILGHAUS for your response.



> Quote: There are dogs trained to alert and help guide, or assist in some other manner, their handler away from high risk scents (chemicals). The alert to scent can be a task in addition to other needed tasks that are trained to the dog.


Do you happen to know who does this type of training? Ironically I work for the largest disability rights organization in the country. I have talked with many SD organizations around the country. The responses are very positive. While everyone thinks it is a wonderful idea in concept, no one knows of anyone who actually has a trained SD to detect scents.

I am working with a trainer to develop a training program, once we identify the dog to do this. 



> Quote:Well, this part is not really feasable as it is almost impossible to get near any group of people or enter any building without some type of added scent products.
> 
> But say you were highly allergic to say one or two ingredients used in some types of cleaner, your dog could alert you on entering a store if a cleaning product using that class of ingredients / type of chemical was being currently used or had been recently used in a time frame still of danger to you.


I react very specifically to scented products. I do quite well when I have another person with me to warn me that someone has scent on. Then I avoid that person or area. I want to be able to do this without having to always have another person with me when I am in the community. The trainer thinks with the right SD this is feasible. Before we go too far down this path, I would like to talk with people who have/are doing this.



> Quote:This in itself is not always a reason nor a legal use of a SD but that can only be determined by the individual's disability and needs. A SD can then only be used in such ways as stepping between the handler and an oncoming person in an unthreatening manner. The dog may stand there much like a temp. wall. The dog may never bark, snarl, or in any way look or act like it will be a danger to someone.


This is exactly what I would like the SD to go. To redirect me away from the scent without reacting negatively to the person with the scent on. Much like what people currently do for me.



> Quote:Many handlers find that using a SD brings on more unwanted attention and for some it is more then they can cope with.


This situation is exactly what I would like to avoid. Through my work, I know several people who have SDs, I am basing this on conversations I have had over the years with people about approaching their dogs while the dog is working.

Again, ILGHAUS I appreciate your comments very much. You have given me much to think about.

Are there trainers and/or people who use a SD for this purpose that you can refer me to?

A very grateful 

Stageleft


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: Do you happen to know who does this type of training? Ironically I work for the largest disability rights organization in the country. I have talked with many SD organizations around the country. The responses are very positive. While everyone thinks it is a wonderful idea in concept, no one knows of anyone who actually has a trained SD to detect scents



I am training one now for a person who is alergic to chemicals and peanuts. Listen,PLEASE be careful with this. I have been training bomb,cadaver and narc dogs for over 20 years. I am seeing much abuse in the SD market. You do NOT, I repeat NOT need a special program for this. We have been training scent dogs for years and this is not different. Many of these companies try to make all of this magic and it is not. Give me a dog with high retrieve/hunt drive and I will train him to detect,find and alert on any odor. This is the key. The dog MUST have the proper drive. I rarely reccomend GSDs for this because it is hard to find one with high drive. They also have a propensity to be dog aggressive. If a GSD is well bred,the dog will be protective of the handler which can cause problems if the handler needs medical attention. I would be happy to talk with you on the phone if you would like. With regard to the chemical aspect....... setting up a program is nothing . Do not let anyone tell you that this should cost a ton of money. That is part of the scam....
I am working with several folks. I have placed a lab with a young lady who has seizures related to PTSD and low blood sugar. I do this for free because I am horrified at the prices some of these "non profit orgs" are charging. this is NOT necessary....


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:I am considering a GSD b/c they have great noses and b/c they are large dogs. There is also public perspection that they are "protection dogs". Hopefully people would not be as likely to approach me with a GSD, as they might be with a Ladrador or a Beagle. The main reason for using a SD is to help be avoid people.


Understand that we use GSDs in the military and for police service because most of the time,they are dual trained in patrol work as well as scent work. There are breeds with better scenting ability that we use for single purpose. Also the dog must have rock solid nerves. I see a lot of donated/rescue dogs being used and many that I have evalutated that folks have paid a lot of money for have lousy nerves and bad hips. Buyer beware









The problem with the chemical aspect of you situation is that at what concentration does this become a problem? THAT is the concentration that the dog would have to have his threshold adjusted to otherwise the dog would alert in any store or in any public place containing folks with these scents on them or products on the shelves. Can you go into Wal Mart for example? The lady I am training the dog for has an issue with bleach and acetone in high amounts. This is what she needs the dog for


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have never heard of this, but I think it is a very amazing idea. I wish you all the best!


----------



## stageleft (Aug 25, 2009)

ladylaw203:

I sent you a pm.

All kinds of light bulbs went off for me, when I read your posts. I started this process by talking with a couple of organizations that train Arson Dogs. Their approachs would have cost me a whole lot of money and didn't seem practical.

You are the first person I have found that is actually doing this. People are very lucky to have you in their lives.

I keep going back and forth between GSDs and Labs. I would actually like a Shelter/Rescue dog, unfortunately I live in a small county. Last week there were only 5 dogs available for adoption. That's when I decided to work with a breeder to find the dog. 

You asked



> Quote:Can you go into Wal Mart for example?


Yes, I usually go places on Sunday morning, when many people are in church.

I have to get close to people in order to inhale the scent.=Usually within a couple of feet. Once I inhale the scent, my throat quickly swells, so I have trouble swallowing and my lungs shut down.

Again, much thanks for your posts. 

Effie325: Thanks for the encouragement!


Stageleft


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Ok, this makes sense now. Well, you must understand that there are tons of vendors and orgs out there training dogs and very few doing it well in comparison to all out there. I am including vendors of police dogs too. Stay away from rescues. They are usually there for a reason and it will be difficult and time consumming to find one with the proper drive, solid nerves as well as good hips and no health issues.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:They are usually there for a reason and it will be difficult and time consumming to find one with the proper drive, solid nerves as well as good hips and no health issues.


I do agree with the second half of this sentence. It is very difficult and time consuming to find a dog that will have the drive and nerves needed to be a Service Dog from a rescue, and even more difficult from a shelter.

However, and I don't want to take this thread off topic, I disagree that rescues are "usually there for a reason." The primary reason dogs have been dumped that I've seen has been because their owners think of them as disposable and don't want to bother taking them when they move, or won't even teach them simple obedience (sit/down/stay). I've met very few that were "there for a reason" (ie, issues or problems that can't be fixed).


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:The primary reason dogs have been dumped that I've seen has been because their owners think of them as disposable and don't want to bother taking them when they move, or won't even teach them simple obedience (sit/down/stay). I've met very few that were "there for a reason" (ie, issues or problems that can't be fixed).



And I see a lot of dogs in rescue because they have weak nerves, which causes a variety of problems not suited for any kind of work such as sound sensitivity, sharp/aggressive behavior etc. Other problem is that with no idea of the medical history, one does not want to waste a lot of time training a dog for work only to find out that there are health issues. Also, first thing we have to do is xray the hips and check for heartworms,most rescues down here have not been taken care of .. This is not a great area...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting thread! I know little about SDs, but my piano teacher was super reactive to scents too. I could not wear ANY deodorant, lotion, hair product, perfumed, scented laundry detergent/fabric softener...and if I forgot, she would swell or choke right away!


----------

